# new member



## astral37 (Jul 10, 2003)

hi everyone

i'm new here, been posting for a little bit. my name is james and I'm an 18 year old college student. I've started working out about a month ago in an attempt to gain weight (muscle mass). there are so many things to learn that sometimes I get confused and frustrated. I think I have the dedication to keep with it (working out eating healthy etc), but I just hope i'm doing the right things. That's why i love this place because there are so many helpful people to give pointers and advice. 


-james


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome James!


----------



## Mudge (Jul 10, 2003)

Astral........... projections? 

Welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2003)

astral37 welcome to IM!


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Jul 11, 2003)

Welcome to IM, you'll find a lot of great info


----------

